# Are These Military Numbers?



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

i was hoping someone could enlighten me about these numbers engraved on the back of an Omega Chronostop? Are they military or someones social security number?










any opinions gratefully received


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think SS numbers are 9 digits long.......


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks Jason, i knew i would get straight to the experts here!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats someones Army Regimental Number, when I say that the number belong to a Junior / Senior rank, as opposed to an army officer who only have 6 digits where the one on your watch has 8 digits.

Unless you have the provononce behind the watch it would be difficult to find out who owned it.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

2419 wouldnt that make the regt number 1980s or late 70s


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. So it was an english regiment. Would he have been issued the watch or had it engraved to keep track of it?


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Try a post on Arrse, somebody there should be able to narrow it down.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Not watch related but

22000000 to 22199408 before October, 1950

22199409 to 23188252 before October, 1955

23188253 to 23845071 before October, 1960

23845072 to 24057159 before April, 1965

24057160 to 24182226 before April, 1969

24182227 to 24369281 before September, 1975

24369282 to 24589195 before September, 1980

24589196 to 24753060 before end 1985

2262... dates to 1952 RA

2418.....dates to nov 1969

2425.....dates to 1972

2439.....dates to 1973

2431.....dates to 1974

so a service number issued between 1969 and 1972 fits the age of the watch however i very much doubt a chronostop would have been issued


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Gaz, would the G.S be the soldiers personal initials?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Possibly.... dont rule out it being issued but I checked with my dad and uncle both served 60`s to 80`s Dad said he couldnt remember anyone being issued a chronostop and My uncle was a blanket stacker so working in supply I would have thought he would have known couldnt remember ever having issued one.

Could be local purchase though that happens sometimes ( or did ).


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

give us a pic of the front has it got a date Cal 920 or is it dateless cal 865?


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

heres a quick pic of the front, no date obviously


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

nice seamaster chronostop both of mine are Geneves


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

do i get to see a pic of yours?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

The Cal 920

The Cal 865 before it had a service and new crystal


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats nice Gaz.


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

they both look great. very nice condition! i would like to get this one serviced and the case tidied up, but i think it's maybe more than i can afford to put into the watch. I think i will try sanding out the scratches on the crystal, but the case will have to wait. The geneves look so good on leather, the strap on this one is also a bit rough, but i don't think the lugs will suit a leather strap?


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

then again after looking at some pics on the web maybe the leather is just what it needs.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

simonsaysbet said:


> they both look great. very nice condition! i would like to get this one serviced and the case tidied up, but i think it's maybe more than i can afford to put into the watch. I think i will try sanding out the scratches on the crystal, but the case will have to wait. The geneves look so good on leather, the strap on this one is also a bit rough, but i don't think the lugs will suit a leather strap?


Your spoilt for Choice as to where to get it serviced but I have used this guy for my Cal 865 and it was a good job


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the recommendation, just spoke to him and the price is good. I will get it serviced and the case tidied up and put it on a nice leather strap. I am hoping for a transformation?


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> Not watch related but
> 
> 22000000 to 22199408 before October, 1950
> 
> ...


I agree with the service numbers, Mine is 24160320, Signed up Nov 68 Royal Engineers. Best years of my life.


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

lovely watches gaz


----------

